# Reels: which size is the same as?



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a 500 jigmaster which seems to be the same size as my mag 980 and both are bigger than my diawa slosh 30 which is about the size of my squider.

So, I was wondering what models of the abus, penns, diawas and newells are aprox same spool and/or sideplate diameter. 

Thank you in advance for your time and knowledge to reply.

Curtis


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

chilehead2 said:


> I have a 500 jigmaster which seems to be the same size as my mag 980 and both are bigger than my diawa slosh 30 which is about the size of my squider.
> 
> So, I was wondering what models of the abus, penns, diawas and newells are aprox same spool and/or sideplate diameter.
> 
> ...


Curtis,
The Penn 535 and 545 are about the same size.
V/R
Bill


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Reels*

Thanks Bill, but what would be the model number of say the abus or diawas for these penns?


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Jigmaster is roughly the size of a abu 10000C and the squidder is about the same as a abu 7000/7500 and a newell 235 is the same size as a squidder


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Curtis,

Equivalents by capacity:

Penn 3/0, Penn GS 555
Newell 338 (There is a difference between P series and S series) 
Daiwa 40 series (EG SHV 40, SHA 40, etc)

Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Equivalents by capacity:

Should read

JigMaster 500L Equivalents by capacity:

Don


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

OK, here you go based on the reels I own and on rated capacity for each:
(Reels I own are in *bold*)

*Baseline Jigmaster 500L -275/30*

Smaller Reels
Abu 6500/6600 -245/14
*Penn 525Mag - 275/15
Penn Beachmaster 155L -275/15*
Penn Peerless 9 -275/15
Daiwa SLX-20SHA - 350/14

Medium Reels
*Abu 7000CL Big Game - 270/20
Penn 535GS - 400/15 (325/20 actual)
Daiwa SLX-30SHA - 295/20*

Larger Reels
Abu 9000i BG -340/20
Abu 10000i BG -430/20
Penn 545GS - 420/20
*Penn 555 GS -300/30
Penn 113H 4/0 - 475/30 (500/30 loaded)*

Penn 525Mag & 535GS dimensions are unique to each model. The 525 is close to the Daiwa SLX-20, the 535 close to the Daiwa SLX-30. Both are a little bigger than an Abu 6500.

Penn 545GS is a narrow spool version of the 555GS, both sit the same height on the rod, same spool and sideplate diameters, very close to the Jigmaster. Penn 535 and 545 are the same width.

Daiwa SLX-20 is a narrow spool version of the SLX-30, same spool and sideplate diameters.

Daiwa SLX-40 is a narrow spool version of the SLX-50, same spool and sideplate diameters. Bigger and higher than the SLX-20/30.

The Daiwa and Penn 20/30/40/50 sizes are basically equal.

Since you posted this in Distance Casting I did not include other reels that are obsolete or not suitable for long casts.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*size really matters*

I appreciate all of your replies. The request stemed from a recent find of several penn 580's and some other reels I have seen mentioned in the distance forum.

Thank you again,

Curtis


----------

